# Cost of sealing and retiling terrace



## JL68 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi All, 

Could anyone advise about the cost of waterproofing and retiling a terrace of 30m2.

Many thanks.
JL


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Where do you live? You wil have to get the old tiles lifted probably, waterproofed (liquid resin maybe) and retiled. E1500


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Where you live also affects the cost of labour (unless you plan to do it yourself). This can vary from €15 to over €50 per hour.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

JL68 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone advise about the cost of waterproofing and retiling a terrace of 30m2.
> 
> ...


 Depends on altitude - limited access to ground floor or a higher floor can result in different pricing. For a full lift, new waterproof membrane, leak testing and a full retile, it can be anything from €110 to €150 per square meter.....


----------



## JL68 (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, We are in Benalmadena. This may be a silly question, but can the tiles be reused?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

JL68 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback, We are in Benalmadena. This may be a silly question, but can the tiles be reused?


As long as they are cleaned of all original adhesive don't see why not. I used to use an abrasive wheel on an angle grinder when we redid our kitchen (I reused the original stones that were laid in 1924 in the UK).

Also think about using resin adhesive when putting the tiles back, its waterproof as well so you wont get any lifting.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

JL68 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback, We are in Benalmadena. This may be a silly question, but can the tiles be reused?


... yes they can. But remember unless you have a few boxes of spares, you only have exactly enough tiles available to replace the entire surface once lifting takes place... any breakages and you are one step closer to owning a mosaic terrace!!!
In all seriousness, unless you are doing it yourself any tiler will want more money to slowly lift tiles, clean, stack (possibly number by position to replace) and reposition; it may well be cheaper to replace as if not being relaid, tiles get 'lifted' very quickly.....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't forget to look into whether you will need a licence to do this work.

Some places DO require a licence even just to replace one tile!!!


----------



## JL68 (Aug 9, 2021)

Localizer said:


> Depends on altitude - limited access to ground floor or a higher floor can result in different pricing. For a full lift, new waterproof membrane, leak testing and a full retile, it can be anything from €110 to €150 per square meter.....


Thanks Localizer, Could I ask if a leak test can be done without lifting the tiles? Just asking as that's the reason I may have to get the terrace redone. There's a leak below us and we are not sure if it's our terrace or next door. I don't want to go to the expense if it's not coming from us.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

JL68 said:


> Thanks Localizer, Could I ask if a leak test can be done without lifting the tiles? Just asking as that's the reason I may have to get the terrace redone. There's a leak below us and we are not sure if it's our terrace or next door. I don't want to go to the expense if it's not coming from us.


Absolutely it can - and so can parts of the terrace be tested rather than the whole terrace with a little creativity to localise the area of the leak)..... Basically, they block the drain, fill the terrace to 5-10CM (or to a depth which doesn't bring water inside) water and then wait for up to 12 hours.
If there is any doubt at all that a leak could be coming from somewhere else than your terrace, you should seek to prove the point of origin..... worst case scenario is both terraces get replaced when only one (hopefully your neighbours) needed to be done.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi
We had a problem with damp from the solarium. Me and a few friends came to the conclusion that it could be coming from next door.
They have a satellite dish, and the cable goes straight down through the roof, and the sealant was knackered I cleaned it up and resealed, and it's been fine ever since!

It's not a permanent repair, I know, but it's done the job for a while.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Sorry, but I do not know and have not needed to look in Spain (yet) but in France our house has a guarantee of 10 years from the installer for this type of work. No matter if they have gone bankrupt; the insurance company will take care of it. Just recently, when you get a quote, the insurance details of the installer have to be included ( in france).

Here in Spain, I, myself changed our roof to a flat one for plants and installed (laid) a pond membrane; pretty thick 6mm... As long as none of the plants break thru and it gets no UV rays, it should last a lifetime... Well past the 10 year installer guarantee..


----------

